# Abracadaver Productions Open House & Swap Meet Sat. August 18th 10am-3pm - Fullerton



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Abracadaver Productions Open House & Swap Meet Sat. August 18th 10am-3pm - Fullerton*

I know Larry is busy working on various projects, so just wanted to let everyone know the super cool haunt swapmeet is this Saturday.

Hope to see some HF people there, come say hi at the Haunt at Heritage Hill Booth.

There is always a bunch of cool stuff to pick up and cool people to meet.

Abracadaver Productions Open House & Swap Meet

Sat. August 18th 10am-3pm
2021 W. Commonwealth Ave. Unit J Fullerton CA 92833

Here is a link to the event from facebook

http://www.facebook.com/mobileprotection#!/events/468292186533996/

I have also attached the flyer

Hope to see everyone out there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

This is coming up quick, will any Halloween Forum peeps be swinging by.

Always great stuff on display


----------

